# The sign is up and Rocky is ready!



## Lowz (Jun 10, 2013)

So Rocky just turned 1 year old, and is now left loose around the house while we are out. So I was finally able to put my sign up on my yard this weekend!


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Lowz said:


> So Rocky just turned 1 year old, and is now left loose around the house while we are out. So I was finally able to put my sign up on my yard this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 204138


Cool looking sign, i am also working on something similar, before Tyson licks someone to death  

With that kind of howl / bark i guess Rocky does not need an sign


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

sooo cute!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

So happy for you that Rocky is the mature boy that he is, able to be on his own now! It's always such a relief, isn't it?

At my other house, there for 23 years, we never had to post any kind of sign, the canines spoke for themselves. It was just how we wanted it, because the area wasn't the greatest, and we had 2 attempted break-ins. Only 'attempted' because they were stopped by our 4-legged security guards armed to the teeth.

Then about 6 years ago we rescued Rosco, and a couple years later, Cesar. Both very large, very intimidating-looking.... And both the most mellow, friendly GSDs we ever had! So I put up a sign on our fence, mounted on a fire-engine red board. A good friend of mine, who also had GSDs, reminded me of Michigan's VERY strict dog laws, told me I shouldn't have the sign up. I told him we needed the sign to stop anyone before they tried, because those two boys would probably open the door for them!

I do think that if push came to shove, Rosco and Cesar would have shown their GSD blood and protected our household, but I was glad they were never put to the test!

Susan


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i always thought out dog would kill anyone who walked up in here. we can't even have friends over without her on a leash with prong collar and keeping her in a down stay. she goes crazy barking and always needs to be corrected. pretty embarrassing when the landlords come over. outside of the house she is fine with people but she's very over protective of the house.

few months ago wife fell asleep cooking chicken and almost burnt the place down. we were both sleeping through the smoke detector. when the fire dept. kicked in the front door, our fearless dog was just sitting on her bed chewing on a toy, not a peep from her. some guard dog she is.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Reminds me of funny story. Hubs kept getting calls from an alarm company trying to sell us an alarm system.

They were really persistent too. :crazy:

One day he told them we already have an alarm system, stop calling!

The caller asked "Which alarm company do you use?"

Hubs responded "German Shepherd Alarm Systems"

The caller paused and then said "I've never heard of that company" 

Hubs told him "Oh yeah they're the best because they are alarms with TEETH". 

The caller was sort-a slow but finally got it and hubs hung up on him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> The caller asked "Which alarm company do you use?"
> 
> Hubs responded "German Shepherd Alarm Systems"
> 
> ...


:wild:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

hehehe....dealing with telemarketers.... 

BTW I meant to say also, that is an awesome picture, the way the background is black and white, the sign and GSD in color. There are some talented artists/photographers on this site.


----------

